
Ask HN: What is the best telepresence solution? - Dibes
I am going to be going remote, and really like the idea of trying to create a feeling of colocation any way I can.
======
bradknowles
WireCutter says "Suitable Technologies Beam Enhanced".

See [http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-telepresence-
robot/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-telepresence-robot/)

